# Most Brutal Band on Earth



## omentremor (Jul 8, 2006)

Wanted to get a collection of bands that are the heaviest, brutalist, sick bands on the planet. Thinking of turning this into a poll out of most common names. Not really interested in 'who started the genre' etc. Just the heaviest. Mine would be
Beneath the Massacre
Aborted
Nile
Asesino
Cryptopsy
Suffocation


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 8, 2006)

Origin
Cryptopsy.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 8, 2006)

Deicide
Suffocation
Cannibal Corpse

All for completely different reasons. But they all desirve a mention.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 8, 2006)

Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever and don't need to growl


----------



## omentremor (Jul 8, 2006)

Forgot SYL, good call dude


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 8, 2006)

Nile and SYL are my votes. Nile is so fucking brutal but still has a lot of melody. The same thing for SYL but in a completely different way.


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Berzerker.

SYL doesn´t really hold its own when you're looking for "The most brutal bands on earth", but they get massive bonus points when looking for something heavy and brutal at the same time (something which is quite hard to achieve).


----------



## Michael (Jul 8, 2006)

I reckon End Theory is pretty damn heavy. Also Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Angel, Meshuggah, Nile, etc...


----------



## Shaman (Jul 8, 2006)

Mayhem's Wolf's lair abyss-album, now that's brutal  

Then I would say:

-Behemoth
-Decapitated
-Nile 
-Cannibal Corpse
-Rotten sound
-Krisiun


----------



## Fantomas (Jul 8, 2006)

Necrophagist

/thread


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Cryptopsy and Decapitated.


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2006)

Bros, and Wham!








just drinkin' and postin'......


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Who is Wham? Do you mean Wham!? They get extra brutal points for having "!" This also makes A-Ha! elligible.


----------



## steve777 (Jul 8, 2006)

In my opinion, Strapping Young Lad is unrivaled in this department. "City" will forever remain on my "Top 10 Metal Albums Ever Released" list.


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2006)

Naked City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNx4UMDEPM&search=naked%20city

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7yB4wcOoy4&search=naked%20city


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin
> Cryptopsy.



+1

Though, I'd throw Immolation and Divine Empire in there too.


----------



## Shaman (Jul 8, 2006)

dpm said:


> Naked City
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNx4UMDEPM&search=naked%20city
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7yB4wcOoy4&search=naked%20city



Those guys seem to be an utter rip-off of Fantomas/Mr. Bungle


----------



## Jerich (Jul 8, 2006)

I M M O L A T I O N
GORGUTS
Inquity
Broken Hope
POLTERCHRIST
Mortal Decay
Human Remains
Ripping Crpse
Dim Mak
Cryptopsy


PRAXIS......


----------



## nikt (Jul 8, 2006)

The Dillinger Escape Plan \m/


----------



## crowbarfan77 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would certainly put BEHEMOTH right up there along with SOILENT GREEN


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

the red chord and anaal nahtrakh. Download pandemonic hyperblast by anaal and you'll probably be with me.


----------



## rinse_master (Jul 8, 2006)

Meshuggah
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Botch
Converge


----------



## Drew (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't listen to much uber-brutal stuff, but SYL is probably the heaviest I get - I prefer their more melodic stuff ("Love?" and "In the Rainy Season" are probably my two favorite tracks)", but they're pretty fucking heavy even then. 

Also, End Theory's up there in the Brutality Scale, too...


----------



## Brord (Jul 8, 2006)

Arkhon Infaustus, especially their Perdition Insanabilis album. Can't wait to hear their new album, being released at the end of this year or so.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)

When I think of brutal, I think more along the lines of Behemoth, Nile, CC, Cryptopsy, etc. Math/Noisecore isn't really brutal imo.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> When I think of brutal, I think more along the lines of Behemoth, Nile, CC, Cryptopsy, etc. Math/Noisecore isn't really brutal imo.



+1


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

red chord is like noisecore meets death metal with emphasis on the death metal part. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7907400138837622528&q=the+red+chord

plus the have cool beards and the singer should earn them points...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)

forelander said:


> red chord is like noisecore meets death metal with emphasis on the death metal part.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7907400138837622528&q=the+red+chord
> 
> plus the have cool beards and the singer should earn them points...



rofl, random barking, awesome. i cant take those guys seriously really. sounds like noisecore to me. im sure if i heard their actual cd thered be some cool riffs, but that video is a joke lol.


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Berzerker won´t get any cred without videolinking? So be it then.

Forever - http://youtube.com/watch?v=O2a8EmqzfJ0&search=the berzerker

No one wins - http://youtube.com/watch?v=MXgFRT_1zw8&search=the berzerker

Reality - http://youtube.com/watch?v=-WkUqzpbAKU&search=the berzerker


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> rofl, random barking, awesome. i cant take those guys seriously really. sounds like noisecore to me. im sure if i heard their actual cd thered be some cool riffs, but that video is a joke lol.



you quoted cryptopsy as brutal and that's random barking? Maybe it's coz i've heard their cd's but they're definitely more death metal than noisecore.

this may be more to your suiting:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2480466386699629178&q=the+red+chord

in any case you can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2006)

Origin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMM1-b8A2Ik


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

that was pretty goddamn cool.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Agony Scene is pretty freaking ridiculous. Even if you don't think the music's brutal the guy's voice is fucking ridiculous.


August Burns Red (like crazy metalcore)
Becoming the Archetype


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)

forelander said:


> you quoted cryptopsy as brutal and that's random barking? Maybe it's coz i've heard their cd's but they're definitely more death metal than noisecore.
> 
> this may be more to your suiting:
> 
> ...



Come on man, that video you posted was impossible to take seriously. It was hilarious. Ill have to check out their actual songs, not go on live goofy stuff, then I'll know for sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 8, 2006)

I would say nile, vader, hate eternal.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Jul 8, 2006)

Vital Remains


----------



## bostjan (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh I forgot about Gorguts.

Nick, you are trying to take this stuff seriously? We are talking about Death Metal, Black Metal, and Grindcore-esque stuff. I pretty much throw serious out the window with most of these bands. 1 or 2% of the bands in this genre are serious.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 8, 2006)

Good calls on a lot of those bands. Also check out these bands I didn't see mentioned on here...

Between The Buried And Me
Glass Casket
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Ion Dissonance
Psyopus
Sleep Terror (friends of mine I'm seeing tonight)
Behold The Arctopus
Capharnaum
Psycroptic
Despised Icon
Dimmu Borgir
Job For A Cowboy
A Life Once Lost
Lye By Mistake
Agoraphobic Nosebleed

There are plenty of others, but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## TMM (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd have to say:
- Skinless
- Origin
- Aborted


----------



## Nats (Jul 8, 2006)

dep


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Those guys seem to be an utter rip-off of Fantomas/Mr. Bungle


 
Those videos are from 1989. The saxophonist/composer is John Zorn, who produced Bungle's first album from '91 (Zorn played on 'Love is a Fist'). All of Fantomas' members play/have played with or for Zorn.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 8, 2006)

Origin crushes all these bands as far as brutality ;D

The video Toshiro posted was good, but i prefer the song Reciprocal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6I4-dWDGPo&mode=related&search=

I think that Cryptopsy is about the heaviest a band can be and still be catchy. I think origin is the heaviest a band can be and still be awesome.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 8, 2006)

The Axis of Perdition. For pure WTF factor, as well as heaviness.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 8, 2006)

Beserker gets my vote. Easily more brutal then 99% of the death metal I've ever heard, and whats funny is they're not death metal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 8, 2006)

bezerker arent brutal in my opinion... i too can vomit in a mic and spasm on a drumset for 2 minutes...

Nile, Cryptopsy and Origin get my vote.


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Come on man, that video you posted was impossible to take seriously. It was hilarious. Ill have to check out their actual songs, not go on live goofy stuff, then I'll know for sure if I like it or not.



What was so hilarious about it?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 8, 2006)

Suffocation, Immolation, Malevolent Creation, Pyrexia, Internal Bleeding, Mortal Decay, Vital Remains, Incantation and last but not least, Morbid Angel. 

End Theory is pretty brutal too.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jul 8, 2006)

Mortician


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 8, 2006)

forelander said:


> What was so hilarious about it?



Did you watch it? The guy was just barking like a goofball. It sounded absolutely juvenile and ridiculous. Sorry it's impossible to take that video clip seriously.


----------



## TMM (Jul 8, 2006)

grim tr00 kvlt said:


> Mortician


+1 there... forgot them.

forgot Internal Suffering too.


----------



## omentremor (Jul 8, 2006)

Would it be safe to say Cryptopsy, Nile, Behemoth, Strapping Young Lad, Origin so far for a poll?


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Did you watch it? The guy was just barking like a goofball. It sounded absolutely juvenile and ridiculous. Sorry it's impossible to take that video clip seriously.



I'm just failing to see the particular differences between those vocals and the vocals of almost every other band listed here that make him sound ridiculous.


----------



## TMM (Jul 9, 2006)

omentremor said:


> Would it be safe to say Cryptopsy, Nile, Behemoth, Strapping Young Lad, Origin so far for a poll?



This list -[Behemoth] - [SYL] = a good list


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 9, 2006)

Behemoth isn't brutal? That's impossible. Have you heard songs like "Slaves Shall Serve"?


----------



## forelander (Jul 9, 2006)

+ anaal nathrakh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFArOEZwCxs&search=anaal nathrakh

this isn't a music video or live footage or anything, just a video someone made to the song so people could hear it.



zimbloth said:


> Behemoth isn't brutal? That's impossible. Have you heard songs like "Slaves Shall Serve"?



I just listened and it was impossible to take seriously coz it sounded like random barking. especially the intro.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 9, 2006)

Deicide & Cryptopsy


----------



## dysfctn (Jul 9, 2006)

the Amenta
Psycroptic
the Berzerker

All Aussies & all heavy as fuck!!!


----------



## CL7 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm gonna go with SYL and Asesino


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 9, 2006)

forelander said:


> I just listened and it was impossible to take seriously coz it sounded like random barking. especially the intro.



Behemoth reigns supreme over you! But yeah, the beginning of Slaves Shall Serve is pretty goofy, I'm not in denial about that. But once the music kicks in, holy shit.



CL7 said:


> I'm gonna go with SYL and Asesino



Asesino is pretty crushing. I love SYL but in general I think theyre really heavy but not brutal in a "i wanna snap someones head off" kind of way


----------



## CL7 (Jul 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I love SYL but in general I think theyre really heavy but not brutal in a "i wanna snap someones head off" kind of way




i agree with you that theyre not "that" kind of brutal band. but i think sonically they are the most brutal band if you catch my meaning. it's like you wouldnt listen to them to get pumped up, you'd listen to them to make your head feel like it's caving in.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 9, 2006)

i hear ya, i like them, i do find their newer stuff sounds way too compressed though... i guess you have to if youre gonna tune that low... Alien is my fav album, but their sound on albums like "SYL" are a lot more bone-crunching IMO.


----------



## CL7 (Jul 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> i hear ya, i like them, i do find their newer stuff sounds way too compressed though... i guess you have to if youre gonna tune that low... Alien is my fav album, but their sound on albums like "SYL" are a lot more bone-crunching IMO.




I agree with you 100%. but just wait a few years. I'm gonna put out the most sonically brutal shit you could ever imagine. it's gonna be the heaviest thing put to tape(or hard drive in my case)


----------



## DaveG (Jul 9, 2006)

The most brutal band i've seen live is sons of slaughter http://www.myspace.com/sonsofslaughter

But on album, Nile take the cake for me anyway  

And i agree about SYL, their sound is just insane.


----------



## Shaman (Jul 9, 2006)

dpm said:


> Those videos are from 1989. The saxophonist/composer is John Zorn, who produced Bungle's first album from '91 (Zorn played on 'Love is a Fist'). All of Fantomas' members play/have played with or for Zorn.



Damn, from '89?? Those guys were really ahead of their time.


----------



## TMM (Jul 9, 2006)

forelander said:


> + anaal nathrakh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFArOEZwCxs&search=anaal nathrakh
> 
> ...




Yes, the singer is the downfall of that band. I admit they're pretty good, and I like listening to them, but his vocals are the weakest link, and should get voted off the island.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Origin crushes all these bands as far as brutality ;D
> 
> The video Toshiro posted was good, but i prefer the song Reciprocal:
> 
> ...



I prefer Portal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3WydTZGw5c&mode=related&search=


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 9, 2006)

i think behemoth is just one of those bands that are brutal only because of their guitar tone... if nile had weaker distortion...theyd still rip my face off... behemoth...not much there imo



TMM said:


> Yes, the singer is the downfall of that band. I admit they're pretty good, and I like listening to them, but his vocals are the weakest link, and should get voted off the island.



his vocals are the reason i dont like behemoth...


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> The Axis of Perdition. For pure WTF factor, as well as heaviness.



I sort of agree.

Bezerker's 'The Principles and Practices of Embalming' and 'Death Reveals' are my picks for their most brutal tune.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> i think behemoth is just one of those bands that are brutal only because of their guitar tone... if nile had weaker distortion...theyd still rip my face off... behemoth...not much there imo
> 
> 
> 
> his vocals are the reason i dont like behemoth...




To me, Behemoth's lyrics and vocals are the best part.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I prefer Portal
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3WydTZGw5c&mode=related&search=



Thats the one Toshiro posted ;p


----------



## Lankles (Jul 10, 2006)

Zyklon.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> To me, Behemoth's lyrics and vocals are the best part.



Ja, I like Behemoth a lot... one of the better death/black hybrid bands out there.



Metal Ken said:


> Thats the one Toshiro posted ;p



Damn skippy!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Damn skippy!


----------



## zultone (Jul 10, 2006)

Decrepit birth, Decapitated, Pig Destroyer


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

The Backstreet Boys

Just think about how brutal it would be to have to sit through an entire concert.


----------



## nhersom (Aug 14, 2006)

My top brutal bands:
Mortician
Cinerary
Liturgy 
Gutteral Secrete
Beneath the Massacre
Vehemence(melodic yet still so brutal)
Beheaded
Misericordiam
Impending Doom

The list could go on and on.


----------



## includao (Aug 14, 2006)

The Dillinger Escape Plan, the most brutal band on stage. The most impressive band. One of the most proficient drummers around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-LJVVQpDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R745PURqXqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRP3UqvIEIY

Live:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4SOEs_Kcn0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-lxwlgyhhA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_01rxckfZbQ (with Meshuggah)

www.myspace.com/tdep


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 14, 2006)

Some of Behemoth's later stuff is the heaviest music I've heard so far.

I suppose I could include Cryptopsy as well.


----------



## DSS3 (Aug 14, 2006)

Look... I'm sorry guys - SYL is awesome, but NOT BRUTAL.


Origin takes the cake for me.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 14, 2006)

9 friggin' pages of a "Most Brutal Band on Earth" thread, and not one vote for Disgorge!!!!? Are you people serious!?  

Hey Shannon, how was Sleep Terror? I missed that shit when they played here...so mad! I also missed the Bloodletting ___(whatever # they are on now) tour. Decrepit Birth, Vile, Odious Mortem, Deeds of Flesh....damn!


----------



## ts73 (Aug 14, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Those guys seem to be an utter rip-off of Fantomas/Mr. Bungle



 

You need to spend some quality time with allmusic.com, son! 
What you got here is John Zorn, Bill Frisell, Fred Frith (on bass!) and Yamatsuka Eye. 
If anything, it would be the other way round. But it isn't. Patton just happens to worship Zorn. And he frequently works with him. 



As to the subject of the discussion... if I could name just one album, it would be Gorguts 'Obscura'. 'From Wisdom to Hate' is great too, but it's just hard to beat 'Obscura'.
Also Ion Dissonance... Oh, and Aeon is pretty freakin brutal, in a more conventional manner,


----------



## Pith777 (Aug 15, 2006)

Check this :

http://dutchfarmers.pl/maszyny/vid/Perverse2006TeasMurderer.mpg


----------



## Martin_777 (Aug 15, 2006)

Necrophagist +1

Maybe Rammstein? Very simple though heavy with brutal lyrics.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2006)

Napalm Death   

You Suffer
Seige of Power
Both live the best way to experience them


----------



## Nats (Aug 15, 2006)

includao said:


> The Dillinger Escape Plan, the most brutal band on stage. The most impressive band. One of the most proficient drummers around:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-LJVVQpDI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R745PURqXqY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRP3UqvIEIY


hells yeah dude! i was at that clinic. it was amazing. there's so much stuff that hasn't even been put on youtube that he did that was jaw dropping.


----------



## includao (Aug 15, 2006)

Nats said:


> hells yeah dude! i was at that clinic. it was amazing. there's so much stuff that hasn't even been put on youtube that he did that was jaw dropping.



 

you are blessed man! that clinic should have been entirely recorded...


----------



## nhersom (Aug 16, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> 9 friggin' pages of a "Most Brutal Band on Earth" thread, and not one vote for Disgorge!!!!? Are you people serious!?
> 
> Hey Shannon, how was Sleep Terror? I missed that shit when they played here...so mad! I also missed the Bloodletting ___(whatever # they are on now) tour. Decrepit Birth, Vile, Odious Mortem, Deeds of Flesh....damn!



Sorry, I forgot about Disgorge but I did say Cinerary and Liturgy which are side projects of Disgorge.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

ts73 said:


> You need to spend some quality time with allmusic.com, son!
> What you got here is John Zorn, Bill Frisell, Fred Frith (on bass!) and Yamatsuka Eye.
> If anything, it would be the other way round. But it isn't. Patton just happens to worship Zorn. And he frequently works with him.
> 
> ...



Another vote for Zorn...his stuff's just demented!


----------



## Michael (Aug 16, 2006)

Behemoth.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 24, 2006)

lots of brutle bands old bands too but to mention some of the new ones im lestining these days ORIGIN , NILE , HATE ETERNAL.... but man non of you noticed that NERGAL of BEHEMOTH is big poser? and his new death metal stuff are ripp off from other bands??


----------



## Jerich (Aug 24, 2006)

M O R T A L D E C A Y........thee most brutal in Music and suggestion I know of...and i am partial they are in My Rehearsal hall.....all 7 string destruction......


----------



## skinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

MORTICIAN!!!

and extreme napalm terror.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Nov 14, 2006)

DISGORGE
SUFFOCATION
DEEDS OF FLESH
ORIGIN
DECREPIT BIRTH
DEVOURMENT
VOMIT REMNANTS
MORTICIAN!!


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 14, 2006)

Dethklok.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Dethklok.



 End of discussion.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 14, 2006)

Braindrill www.myspace.com/braindrill

Myrkskog


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 14, 2006)

Sunn O))), without a doubt.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

sevenstringdeath said:


> DISGORGE
> SUFFOCATION
> DEEDS OF FLESH
> ORIGIN
> ...



That's Violent metal!  



sevenstringdeath said:


> DISGORGE
> SUFFOCATION
> DEEDS OF FLESH
> ORIGIN
> ...



That's Violent metal!   

BTW Will's so fucking heavy!


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 14, 2006)

Gorgasm!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 14, 2006)

Universe74 said:


> Gorgasm!




Gorgasm's fucking sweet! Which reminds me... has anybody mentioned Gorguts yet?


----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Dethklok.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 15, 2006)

Jerich said:


> I M M O L A T I O N



Yeah, Shawn also said Immolation and I'll add my vote. Cannibal Corpse is the most brutal IMO, but they're also the top-selling death act. Immolation is an interesting band, you almost have to see them live. The bald guy, stage right, who I swear is Anton Levay, really puts on a show. They go into these sort of ambient soundscapes that are amazing. And the way they transition into them is really smooth, and basically indescribable. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=99erp1ynnI4


----------



## includao (Nov 15, 2006)

Job For A Cowboy. Most brutal vocals on earth.
http://www.myspace.com/jobforacowboy

and

www.myspace.com/dillingerescapeplan


----------



## Tristoner7 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir
Nile
Origin
SYL
Cannibal Corpse
Ion Dissonance
Good call... Job for a cowboy.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

job for a cowboy is horrible.
definately not real death metal.
nor the most brutal.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 15, 2006)

Guys why do you keep posting in this thread? Someone already pointed out its Dethklok


----------



## Lozek (Nov 15, 2006)

11 Pages and no-one has mentioned the Daddies of the genre  

Brutal Truth: Ill Neglect

Brutal Truth: Collateral Damage

Brutal Truth: Birth of Ignorance & Stench of Prophet - Live(terrible quality tho)

These tracks are from their 1992 album 'Extreme Conditions Demand Extreme Responses' Which is an absolute must for Grind fans. The band was put together by Dan Lilker who was the original bass player for Anthrax, before forming Nuclear Assault in the 80's. These guys are legendary


----------



## Gamba (Nov 15, 2006)

Lozek said:


> 11 Pages and no-one has mentioned the Daddies of the genre
> 
> Brutal Truth: Ill Neglect
> 
> ...



 
we can't forget to mention Total Fucking Destruction as well


----------



## includao (Nov 15, 2006)

sevenstringdeath said:


> job for a cowboy is horrible.
> definately not real death metal.
> nor the most brutal.



not true death metal, but what the fuck?
Job For A Cowboy is death metal with a hardcore-esque sound.

brutal. the vocals are awesome.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread is going in circles lol, can we just say Deathlok w1nz0r!?


----------



## huber (Nov 15, 2006)

If I had to choose for real, it'd be a rough tie between Nile and Cryptopsy.

But to settle it, Dethklok definetly for the w1nz0r.

Oh, and just because it bugs me and I gotta say it:

Job For A Cowboy is a death metal band with many breakdowns in there song writing. There isn't any core in them at all really. Breakdowns have been in Death Metal since the beginning, JFAC just use them a lot.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 15, 2006)

just gotta say: Its still Origin.


----------



## omentremor (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe I should poll this now.


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

Coldworker. BTW Job For A Cowboy is not metal.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

Of course Job For a Cowboy is metal. You can debate if its good or not, but saying its not metal is idiotic. There's literally nothing else it could be.


----------



## noodles (Nov 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Of course Job For a Cowboy is metal. You can debate if its good or not, but saying its not metal is idiotic. There's literally nothing else it could be.



Why not explain why you think it is metal, rather than calling the guy an idiot for having a different opinion?


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

JFAC is a complete disgrace/ripoff to any form of extreme metal. IMO


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2006)

JFAC is metal core with death metal between the breakdowns ;D


----------



## Leon (Nov 16, 2006)

Wolf Eyes
http://www.myspace.com/3801568

so brutal, it's not even music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2006)

Poll added.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 16, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned some of the really hardcore avant-garde noise bands (Whitehouse, etc.) yet?


----------



## Pauly (Nov 16, 2006)

No, I presume everyone was thinking along a 'band' format, whereas Whitehouse, Merzbow, Venetian Snares and other such acts are usually just single dudes, or a couple of guys with computers and stuff. Some of it is fucking bizarre and ear-destroying, but I dunno if it's like... HEAVY or brutal cos it's usually artificial. 

I think the fact when I hear stuff like Origin - that's dudes actually busting that shit out for real on drums and guitar, growling and shit and that's what makes you think 'woah, this is _intense/brutal/crushing_' whereas Power Electronics and other crazy stuff like that is just samples and fucked up noises - I'm not saying it's any less valid - but I feel the humans doing seemingly inhuman stuff has more w1n than a guy programming a drum machine to do something similar or beyond.


----------



## omentremor (Nov 16, 2006)

Im in agreement about ORIGIN


----------



## Ror3h (Nov 16, 2006)

Origin hands down definatley haha.
Seriously though before I even opened the thread I was thinking 'Origin, surely no-one could be more brutal'.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 16, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Has anyone mentioned some of the really hardcore avant-garde noise bands (Whitehouse, etc.) yet?





DDDorian said:


> Sunn O))), without a doubt.



I've seen them live twice and I'd be very surprised if I ever see a band as heavy ever again. I mean, I saw Dillinger Escape Plan the night between the two Sunn O))) shows; I can barely remember a single thing that happened in the five hours of Sunn O))) I witnessed but I hold much finder memories of them than DEP (getting kicked by some shadow ninja metrojitsu slam-dancer ad DEP probably didn't help though)


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> JFAC is metal core with death metal between the breakdowns ;D


They are ridiculously false. It really says something about you when you're fan base is a bunch of emo-teens.


----------



## irg7620 (Nov 16, 2006)

to me:
Cannibal Corpse
Suffocation
Broken Hope
Dismember
there's more, i just can't think of their names right off hand.


----------



## includao (Nov 16, 2006)

drshock said:


> They are ridiculously false. It really says something about you when you're fan base is a bunch of emo-teens.





*FALSE?

ZOMG JOB FOR A COWBOY IS TEH FALSE DEATH METAL LOLOLOLO!!!ONELEVEN I LIKE TEH TR00 DEATH METAL \,,/*

True Death Metal? False? Get a life. 

Can you just PROVE that they are posers, suckers? They make music. They are above the average technical level. Their fan base is a bunch of emo-teens apealling to death metal? Prove.



Metal Ken said:


> JFAC is metal core with death metal between the breakdowns ;D



Most of their songs has breakdowns? I don't think so. Their breakdowns are different. They're way more metal than hardcore. Hardcore is an influence, not a GUIDELINE. 

Usually I hate guidelines AKA TRUE DEATH METAL, TRUE TRASH METAL, TRUE MY ASS. I don't like being limited as a musician or person


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

includao said:


> *FALSE?
> 
> ZOMG JOB FOR A COWBOY IS TEH FALSE DEATH METAL LOLOLOLO!!!ONELEVEN I LIKE TEH TR00 DEATH METAL \,,/*
> 
> ...



It's not so much that I mind that they make the music as much as how they pretend to be the heaviest thing on the planet. A lot of kids I know who are hardcore or emo listen to them but none of them have ever heard of Morbid Angel or Bathory or Suffocation, meaning they dont know what real death metal is. JFAC is part of the new metalcore movement just like Black Dahilia Murder, Trivium, and Killswitch Engage. Really the only 'limitations' in extreme metal are not to make angsty songs about petty issues, and to really play to the best of your ability


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> Why not explain why you think it is metal, rather than calling the guy an idiot for having a different opinion?



Dave what is your problem? Its metal because it has to be. Have you heard that band? A metal band who sucks, is still a metal band. 

What is with you people and your obsession with "opinions". Opinions can be WRONG. Example: In my opinion 2+2 = 5. Job For a Cowboy is pretty mediocre but its *OBVIOUSLY METAL.* It's not rock, its not punk, its not hardcore, its a metal band. My GOODNESS....


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Dave what is your problem? Its metal because it has to be. Have you heard that band? A metal band who sucks, is still a metal band.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people and your obsession with "opinions". Opinions can be WRONG. Job For a Cowboy is pretty mediocre but its *OBVIOUSLY METAL.* It's not rock, its not punk, its not hardcore, its a metal band. My GOODNESS....



They are metalcore- I was basically referring to thier attitude, not really the music itself.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

drshock said:


> They are metalcore- I was basically referring to thier attitude, not really the music itself.



Thats fine. I'm sure you're right. But the original quote was "Job for a Cowboy is not Metal". Labeling them with subgenres like "metalcore" is subjective, but theyre obviously a metal band. That's undeniable. People always like to label bands they dont like as not being metal, when it clearly is. 

PS: IMO Metalcore is more like Hatebreed or Converge IMO. These guys dont write with hardcore sensibilities. Its pretty much your standard metal riffing just a little dumbed down at times.


----------



## drshock (Nov 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Thats fine. I'm sure you're right. But the original quote was "Job for a Cowboy is not Metal". Labeling them with subgenres like "metalcore" is subjective, but theyre obviously a metal band. That's undeniable. People always like to label bands they dont like as not being metal, when it clearly is.
> 
> PS: IMO Metalcore is more like Hatebreed or Converge IMO. These guys dont write with hardcore sensibilities. Its pretty much your standard metal riffing just a little dumbed down at times.



Oh yeah. It's easier to understand when someone is talking about the attitude of a band when you say something like _thats so not metal._ I usually say that anyway because you're right it is obvious that they are a metal band so I write-off that someone would think that I'm questioning that and say it in terms of thier character.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

Fair enough  I honestly know nothing about them. I just dl their album the other day and it has its moments but its nothing too memorable. I didnt know they were jerks or whatnot.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 17, 2006)

includao said:


> *Most of their songs has breakdowns? I don't think so. Their breakdowns are different. They're way more metal than hardcore. Hardcore is an influence, not a GUIDELINE.
> 
> Usually I hate guidelines AKA TRUE DEATH METAL, TRUE TRASH METAL, TRUE MY ASS. I don't like being limited as a musician or person*


*

I dont really care, actually. i was just jabbing fun at soemthing. they actually have a few decent songs. As a matter of fact, do you think i took this thread seriously? look at the poll i added. lighten up, n00b ;p*


----------



## Leon (Nov 17, 2006)

damn metalhead hellraisers


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 20, 2006)

uh... Deicide.  In case you couldn't guess. Krisiun, Cannibal Corpse and Nile as well.. ah crap they've all been mentioned anyway.

Whoever this Origin is, this thread makes me want to go find some of their stuff. Off I go!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2006)

Deicide does rule. Serpents of the light! \m/


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Deicide does rule. Serpents of the light! \m/



I proclaim the above statement to be *true* in the most metal sense of the word.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2006)

Does a more brutal song exist than Cannibal Corpse's "Make Them Suffer"? If so, god help us all


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2006)

Dead but Dreaming said:


> I proclaim the above statement to be *true* in the most metal sense of the word.



I've got everything they've released aside from Incerneratehymn and In Torment, In Hell.. i've been meaning to get them to complete the collection, but havent gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I've got everything they've released aside from Incerneratehymn and In Torment, In Hell.. i've been meaning to get them to complete the collection, but havent gotten around to it yet.



Nice... actually Incineratehymn is one of my fav albums and In Torment in Hell is pretty good too. I get the feeling they're not very well rated in the "scene" but I haven't really paid attention


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2006)

they aren't. Most people hate serpents of the light, too. Its my favorite, but i love the new disc. i really think the Hoffmans (Hoffmen?) were the weak point.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, that's what it seems like! As much as I loved all of Deicide's stuff and the small yet awesome solo'ing of the Hoffmans, it seems that they were getting tired, because their newer stuff wasn't really as interesting. The new album just blows me away in terms of intensity. 

It seems even Glenn's found a lot more energy since he doesn't have to deal with the Hoffmans anymore!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep. Glen said they weren't very smart and even had other people write their solos. He said one of them couldn't figure out how to work a lawn mower


----------



## stuz719 (Nov 21, 2006)

Khanate.

Got to agree to disagree, though - some groups like Whitehouse, Merzbow et al (Throbbing Gristle, Test Department etc. etc.) are at least as brutal as some DM/BM or other Metal bands, and lyrically very uncompromising, too. Just because they don't always use "real" instruments it doesn't diminish their power.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Yep. Glen said they weren't very smart and even had other people write their solos. He said one of them couldn't figure out how to work a lawn mower



LOL. I find it very difficult to imagine anyone from Deicide doing house chores.


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, resurrecting this thread, to say that I disagree with about 90% of what's been said.

First of all, DEP, Converge, etc. Aren't brutal. I like them, but mentioning them in a brutal bands is just retarded.

Well hmm, Brutal bands... Wouldn't that pertain to the brutal death metal genre? That excludes many mentioned; Meshuggah, Malevolent Creation, etc.

Anyhow; Brutality.
Indeed Origin are fucking brutal. But the most brutal IMO. They are awesome though, I own quite a bit of merch.

I would have to say (and many would agree) that the best brutal death metal band is Disgorge. Here's a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnod2LbblpQ


Unfortunantly the Brutal Death Metal genre has too many shit bands. It's true. Bands that are so bland it's confusing why the bother to make music.

Anyhow, other extremely brutal bands are:

Beheaded
Brodequin
Wormed
Pyaemia
Last Days Of Humanity (more gore-grind though)
Debauchery
Debodified
Appalling Spawn
Brutus
Devourment
Corpus Mortale
Defacing
Disgorge (Mex)
Deprecated
Demented
Drawn And Quatered
Excommunion
Exhumed
Fleshmould
Garrota
Gortal
Guttural Secrete
Hysteria (quite melodic though)
Hour Of Penance (more tech though)
Insidious Decrepancy (I find them ultra-bland)
Lust Of Decay
Masturbation
Prostitute Disfigurement
Saprogenic
Unmerciful
Cattle Decapitation
Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis (more grind though)
Fuck... I'm Dead (more grind though)


Well that's about all that I have.
For the record, I don't consider CC to be very brutal at all. Lyrically, brutal, yes, however in a stupid way... but musically,, fairly standard Death Metal. And bands such as Necrophagist, Spawn Of Possession, etc. Aren't brutal either. Just plain old great technical Death Metal.

Biznitches.


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude, Cattle Decapitation suck mega ass, and they're not brutal, they're just like try hards.

I think Berzerker are pretty nato


----------



## Michael (Dec 17, 2006)

Wormed are insane.


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> Dude, Cattle Decapitation suck mega ass, and they're not brutal, they're just like try hards.
> 
> I think Berzerker are pretty nato



I agree with you on the CD comment. I liked them a while back, they got mega boring though. The guitar playing is alright though, I would love to know how he gets that fucking pinch harmonic tone.
Overall shitty but.. I've only got Humanure... heard 'Karma' or whatever off new and not bothering with it.
No band gets boring quicker than CD

The Berzerker aren't really brutal IMO. I only have one album though, their self titled 2000 effort. It's fast as shit, but not brutal. Vocals aren't of the brutal style (guttural, etc. It's more a mix of growls and screams). The drum sounds really don't add to brutallity imo... meh.



Mawdyson said:


> Wormed are insane.


Indeed. I love their style... heavy yet creativity.... took a bit of getting used to, but now I love it.


Good to see other Death Metal fans on this board.


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gqVVQ-q8Zs this isn't brutal?

Haha


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gqVVQ-q8Zs this isn't brutal?
> 
> Haha



Lol fair enough... It is but.. You kinda wrecked em for me. I didn't know they were so flamboyant. This video really confused me. 

A) Why are they all wearing stupid masks?
B) Why is the drummer played on a natural drum kit?
C) Why are they dressed up in jumpsuits (like Slipknot)
D) Why are they playing in gloves...

I dunno, they're great, but they're silly.
They don't really have that "brutal" sound IMO. I think vocals are the main part for the brutal aspect. The drummer is great... but why the Hard NRG beats?

Anyhow, I'm fucking confused.   

They are brutal, but then they're not.

Back to Disgorge.


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 17, 2006)

Hahaha man, they're so different to the dudes from Slipknot. They're really cool dudes, and they don't talk any shit, and they don't go "omg we're takin our masks off so buyour new album LOL I H8 7 STRIN GETARS". The masks are cool, they add something to the band I think. 

They're no Necrophagist muhaha


----------



## charles22880 (Dec 17, 2006)

Aeon from sweden uses 7strings on both of there releases and there stellar musicans, soloing is top notch. ive been listening to them alot lately


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 17, 2006)

charles22880 said:


> Aeon from sweden uses 7strings on both of there releases and there stellar musicans, soloing is top notch. ive been listening to them alot lately



Really? I've got Bleeding The False and Dark Order, and I seriously can't fucking stand them. They're kind of like CC and Deicide put together, but the fucking rhythms are so constant and monotonous. Since you reccomended, I'll give em another shot...but goddamn.. My first listen was not pleasant.

Mortal Decay also use 7's on an album... and they're cool.

Nasum somewhere aswell, but grindcore ain't my thing.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gqVVQ-q8Zs this isn't brutal?
> 
> Haha


 
it's brutally fucking terrible.


----------



## charles22880 (Dec 17, 2006)

i had the same feeling toward them at first but it grew on me after time. everything about that band is excellent, i dont pay attention to there lyrics at all there total A-typical Death metal lyrics but the guy has a set of pipes.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 17, 2006)

The Bezerker took off their masks ages ago now, Dissimulate is the only album so far with a human drummer and the NRG beats are because Luke likes his Gabba and stuff, it's not just a death metal band.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 18, 2006)

I've just found Decapitated to be one of the most brutal sounding bands ever. So tight and so refinied.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2006)

forelander said:


> the red chord and anaal nahtrakh. Download pandemonic hyperblast by anaal and you'll probably be with me.



Indeed, Pademonic hyperblast is the most brutal thing on earth, period.


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 19, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Indeed, Pademonic hyperblast is the most brutal thing on earth, period.



Where did you quote that from?

Anyhow, I strongly disagree. Anaal Nathrakh are not brutal at all. The drums are fast (pretty sure they're artificial anyhow) and that's it. There's no brutallity to it. Its fast, the guitars sounds like shit, and the vocals are screeched/ screamed.

Nigga please, there's way more brutal shit than Pandemonic Hyperblast. It's probably also just as shit as the Anaal aswell.

Anyhow, Anaal remind me of a really shitty Aussie band, Sadistik Exekution.

(Not sure if official) Myspace: http://www.myspace.com/sadistikexekution

There's so much of this noise / black / death horseshit in the world... So yeah, you should look at some of the bands I listed 2 pages back... Cause the shit you think of as brutal just plain sucks.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 19, 2006)

Hyperblasts are better than pandemonic blasts.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 21, 2006)

7stringtechdeath said:


> Where did you quote that from?
> 
> Anyhow, I strongly disagree. Anaal Nathrakh are not brutal at all. The drums are fast (pretty sure they're artificial anyhow) and that's it. There's no brutallity to it. Its fast, the guitars sounds like shit, and the vocals are screeched/ screamed.
> 
> ...



Whow, that's what I call being respective with other's opinions...


----------



## ChaNce (Dec 21, 2006)

> Whow, that's what I call being respective with other's opinions...



Not all opinions are equivalent.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 21, 2006)

ChaNce said:


> Not all opinions are equivalent.


That's obvious, but... 



7stringtechdeath said:


> There's so much of this noise / black / death horseshit in the world... So yeah, you should look at some of the bands I listed 2 pages back... Cause the shit you think of as brutal just plain sucks.



If you think that this attitude kinda "I rule, you suck" it's the right way to express an opinion, then we're set


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 23, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> If you think that this attitude kinda "I rule, you suck" it's the right way to express an opinion, then we're set



I didn't find it to be a very educated opinion.

Also, he stated it as a fact, not as an opinion.


----------



## Juggernaut666 (Dec 23, 2006)

www.myspace.com/theuglymusic


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 23, 2006)

ChaNce said:


> Not all opinions are equivalent.



Clearly, Apparently he didn't see the poll at the top of the page.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 23, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> Whow, that's what I call being respective with other's opinions...



 so true. I used to make that shit, but didn't work hahaha.


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 26, 2006)

Vital Remains
Deicide
Cryptopsy


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I may have posted before, but Internal Suffering are goddamn brutal.

Especially on Awakening Of The Rebel! I guess it's the production that makes me favour this album over the others. The fucking snare speed is pants creamingly good.


----------



## bigheadood (Jan 2, 2007)

Deathklock.


----------



## cvinos (Jan 4, 2007)

Valborg
http://www.valborg.de

Neck
http://www.neckhq.com

Car Bomb
http://www.carbomb.us

Orbo
http://www.orbo.ws


and seconded

Gorguts
Meshuggah
Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## sILenT (Jul 13, 2008)

Well,in my opinion there are some deathcore bands that kick ass too! For instance:
We Are The End
I Ate Everybody
Billy Brown
The Roman Holiday
Impending Doom 
Oceano
Whitechapel 
We Speak Texan
The Partisan Turbine (but they're more like brutal death/grindcore)
But I think that the most important thing is how do YOU accept brutality...I mean...every person's got he's own opinion,so...we don't have to argue which is brutal or which isn't.


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread should have been closed after the first post.

Origin are the most brutal band period.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 13, 2008)

You are all wrong. No-one is more brutal than....





AQUA


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 13, 2008)

I wonder if anyone in this thread, that said Cryptopsy was brutal, still thinks Cryptopsy is brutal.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 13, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You are all wrong. No-one is more brutal than....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know a band that's more brutal than them...









ENYA


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 13, 2008)

Monstrosity


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 13, 2008)

Guys, what's more brutal than a beatdown, let alone ULTRA BEATDOWN?








I think we _all _know this goes to Dragonforce.

























But seriously, I'm gonna have to say Blood Red Throne.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 14, 2008)

Akercocke is pretty brutal at times


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 14, 2008)

Bitches best recognise:


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Benighted

STAY BRUTAL - BENIGHTED - OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 14, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever and don't need to growl



fully agree


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 14, 2008)

I like how the only poll options are Origin.

I was wondering why, but I didn't feel like searching through almost 20 pages to try and find out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 14, 2008)

WORMED!!


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

cow 7 sig said:


> Originally Posted by maliciousteve
> Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever :



Agreed: Strapping rules. probably cus devin is from burnaby B.C.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 14, 2008)

MySpace.com - gnaw their tongues - Friesland - Black Metal / Experimental / Industrial - www.myspace.com/gnawtheirtongues

There are some seriously un-brutal bands being mentioned in here.

Nice to see Zorn, Khanate, the noise scene, Brutal Truth and some "non-metal" stuff being mentioned.

The suggestions of JFAC and Strapping Young Lad made laugh though, SYL were one of the most boring live bands I have ever seen.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jul 14, 2008)

Anaal Nathrakh and Watchmaker.

/thread


----------



## Pauly (Jul 14, 2008)

In black metal terms, I think these guys are more brutal than Anaal, but at the same time I don't think brutal and black metal go together very well. Intense yes, brutal... hmm.

YouTube - A Ruined Nation Awakens


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

elrrek said:


> MySpace.com - gnaw their tongues - Friesland - Black Metal / Experimental / Industrial - www.myspace.com/gnawtheirtongues
> 
> There are some seriously un-brutal bands being mentioned in here.
> 
> ...



I have to agree on strapping being Not brutal. they're wicked. but not all that brutal. i havn't seen them live. but i Have seen a live DVD (HA) and it didn't seem like anything amazing.

i didn't really take the time to read threw the million posts. Has anybody mentioned Nile or suffocation?


----------



## Espaul (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I'd have to vote Origin here


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2008)

origin
zyklon
nile
behemoth
cryptopsy
aborted
vader
hate eternal

in no particular order

lol this thread is like the contents of my mp3 player!


----------



## Dudley (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think I've ever really heard a band that's made me think "Holy sh*t that's brutal!", but Ulcerate would be the closest, without a doubt. Intense as f*ck whilst still actually being musical and not just blasting constantly for the sake of it ala Internal Suffering. Also some of the most unique death metal going at the minute. The 2 tracks on their MySpace are actually some of the mellower numbers on their album 

MySpace.com - Ulcerate - Auckland - Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/ulcerate


----------



## oompa (Jul 14, 2008)

brutal as in "holy crap that sound thingy killed my soul", then its a battle between brodequin and origin. the only problem with both of them has -fairly- thin sound. now if they'd let dismember anno ~2000 set up their sound, then we'd be creating an unstoppable monster.

edit: voted origin


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2008)

/thread


----------



## wes225 (Jul 14, 2008)

brutal?

dying fetus
cannibal corpse
amputated genitals
amputated


----------



## DefinedInSilere (Jul 14, 2008)

Vital Remains 
Psycroptic 
Spawn Of Possession 
Sleep Terror (instrumental)
Micheal Jackson


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever and don't need to growl


----------



## hairychris (Jul 14, 2008)

No-ones mentioned much gabber or some of the really fucked up glitchcore that's around... I've seen drum & bass sets that have been as brutal as grind shows, just more unremitting!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2008)

Behemoth


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: Whitehouse.

And if you don't understand why they are the most brutal band ever, listen to "daddo" from "Mummy And Daddy".


----------



## UGH (Jul 14, 2008)

Braindrill....yeah, bit of a one trick pony and technically not a band anymore but that shit was a pure cacophony and I was personally attracted to their brand of dynamics immediately. Otherwise, Origin pwns. Decrepit Birth, Severed Savior, Nile etcetera.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya Braindrill! how bout goatwhore


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 15, 2008)

Origin


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 15, 2008)

I fucking love the poll, ha ha.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 16, 2008)

Brassy

I'm serious, watch and listen to both songs from start to finish and tell me you don't feel like you've just been raped by a donkey





or wish you had of been instead of listening to it.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 16, 2008)

*shakes head*


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 16, 2008)

That guitar tone in the first Brassy video was oddly enjoyable.

Has anyone mentioned Demilich? Fuck yeah.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jul 16, 2008)

Cephalotripsy
Terminally Your Aborted Ghost
Abacinate
Pyrexia
Cephalectomy


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 16, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Cephalectomy





Class name.


----------



## encasedmetal (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't explain how disappointed I am that there is only one mention of Dying Fetus is all 22 pages. As far as SYL- great music- Devin's a genius- but the vocals are not brutal- in opinion- for example there's a reason why George Fisher's nickname is "corpse grinder". I love Origin as well- fucking orgasmic to listen to them- but live- you can't beat Cannibal - or decapitated.


----------



## Snoop (Oct 17, 2008)

Last Days Of Humanity
Guttural Secrete


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2008)

Why do people need 22 pages to agree "Origin"?


----------



## Ror3h (Oct 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why do people need 22 pages to agree "Origin"?



+1


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2008)

Nile, Origin. I dont listen to much dm.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 17, 2008)

Necrophagist for brutally beautiful. 
and Job for a cowboy for not caring about anything but being brutal.



encasedmetal said:


> I can't explain how disappointed I am that there is only one mention of Dying Fetus is all 22 pages. As far as SYL- great music- Devin's a genius- but the vocals are not brutal- in opinion- for example there's a reason why George Fisher's nickname is "corpse grinder". I love Origin as well- fucking orgasmic to listen to them- but live- you can't beat Cannibal - or decapitated.


 
Yah I have seen Cannibal and Dying Fetus live, they are gnarly.
You can only be as brutal as your stage presence.



encasedmetal said:


> I can't explain how disappointed I am that there is only one mention of Dying Fetus is all 22 pages. As far as SYL- great music- Devin's a genius- but the vocals are not brutal- in opinion- for example there's a reason why George Fisher's nickname is "corpse grinder". I love Origin as well- fucking orgasmic to listen to them- but live- you can't beat Cannibal - or decapitated.


 
Yah I have seen Cannibal and Dying Fetus live, they are gnarly.
You can only be as brutal as your stage presence.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 17, 2008)

Look up Brain Drill

they're fucking brutal


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 17, 2008)

Green Jelly. End of story.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lefty robb (Oct 19, 2008)

DEATH!! For none of the bands mentioned in this thread would even exist probably without Chuck!

other wise I gotta go with this:


or


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 19, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse are the definition of brutality.

Deicide are badass

Cryptopsy WERE sick but now are just NIAGRA FAILS.

Angelcorpse are satan along with Order From Chaos and Revenge.

heh...back to the point...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy shit, I'd forgotten about Bert and Ernie 

And I'd never seen the Muppet Show, one, that was awesome! 


So... what were those tunes, anyway?


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 19, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Holy shit, I'd forgotten about Bert and Ernie
> 
> And I'd never seen the Muppet Show, one, that was awesome!
> 
> ...




the Muppet one is Cryptopsy - Mutant Christ


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 19, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> the Muppet one is Cryptopsy - Mutant Christ



Seriously?? Wow, I understand why people were freaked by that last album, them!


----------



## ire_works (Oct 19, 2008)

Hate Eternal for me. Listening to Fury and Flames is like being curb stomped by an angry mob with nail spiked bats and sledgehammers.

The poll is pretty accurate though haha.


----------



## DanD (Oct 20, 2008)

I didn't feel like reading every single page, but if it hasn't already been mentioned, Monstrosity!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2008)

are we purely talking death metal here? 

... excuse the ignorance lol...


----------



## jymellis (Oct 21, 2008)

GWAR!! i have seen origin open for gwar (talk about a hellafukin show)!!!


jym


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

i think the brutalist bands i listen to are whitechapel,animosity,suicide silence, the acacia strain, and i do listen to more but to many to name


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Let the  begin

Even though I love Whitechapel, they aren't the most brutal. You have yet to listen to actual Brutal (not Br00t4l) Death Metal.


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have i just suck with band names lol


----------



## Auyard (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure if they were mentioned but 
Cock and Ball Torture
Torsofuck


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Guttural Secrete
Devourment
Virgin Snatch
Anal Cunt


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

i like aborted and gwar


----------



## ire_works (Oct 22, 2008)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed

scott hull should just be labeled the most brutal motherF***er ever


----------



## vilemetalvids (Oct 22, 2008)

Necrophagist
The Faceless
Suffocation
Spawn Of Possession
Origin
Brain Drill
Psycroptic
Anomalous
Kronos
Odious Mortem

I <3 Brutal Progressive/Technical Death Metal

I would have to say the two albums
I cannot wait to hear more than any
other are:

The Faceless Planetary Duality 11/11/08
Necrophagist (title yet to be released) some time in summer 09 because they will be headlining summer slaughter tour 2009 see you there!


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 22, 2008)

Anal Cunt!!

I checked out some of this Origin stuff, and... well...


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 22, 2008)

Kataklysm!





dont hurt me


----------



## Cetanu (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anybody mentioned Wormed?


----------



## Meldville (Oct 22, 2008)

Cetanu said:


> Has anybody mentioned Wormed?



They certainly should have. Good to see someone else who appreciates this incredible band.


----------



## Cetanu (Oct 22, 2008)

I was at school earlier here is a neat Wormed tune.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Roland777 said:


> The Berzerker won´t get any cred without videolinking? So be it then.
> 
> Forever -
> 
> ...





The Berserker
F**kin'
OWNS....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 11, 2008)

Opeth are pretty brutal... especially when they come out of their quiet interludes into the heaviest death metal passage ever ("Heir Apparent"). 

Bloodbath as well.

(bit of a Mikael Akerfeldt junkie here :L)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorguts is pretty fucking Brutal. You'll be hard pressed to find something more crushing than "From Wisdom to Hate"


----------



## TimSE (Nov 11, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever and don't need to growl



+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2008)

while SLY are good and heavy i wouldnt term them 'brutal'

Aborted's Goremageddon album, THATS brutal


----------



## fuckingbrutal (Nov 17, 2008)

waking the cadaver 
white chapel
bring me the horizon
annotations of an autopsy


----------



## sami (Nov 17, 2008)

Barry Manilow


</thread>


----------



## ire_works (Nov 18, 2008)

sami said:


> Barry Manilow
> 
> 
> </thread>



anyone who beats out Steven Colbert for an emmy is definately brutal.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 18, 2008)

Godflesh 

Ive taken a real liking to Justin Broadrick lately... just not his Napalm Death years...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 18, 2008)

sami said:


> Barry Manilow
> 
> 
> </thread>


----------



## Manbient (Nov 18, 2008)

Corrupted \m/


----------



## Loomer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure that either of these bands are the most brutal per se, but they still deserve to be mentioned IMO: 

Nasum: 

Granted, as Grind bands go, these swedish legends aren't the fastest or most detuned or guttural, but they really just do it for me. There is a really tangible sense of urgency and sincerity in the music, and that's what makes it so cool to me. The songwriting on "Shift" and "Helvete" is really dynamic and well thought out, and the vocals, while not very varied, sound so freakin' pissed off and straight from the gut. 

Mieszko Talarczyk's vocals were by no means advanced or "brutal" per se, but you can really tell that this guy means every fucking word, since he's just screaming with every fiber of his being. Add to that the awesome riffs, and you have some good shit on your hands. 

Also, there's good old Pig Destroyer. Scott Hull is just a freaking monster on guitar, he doesn't even NEED a bass player. Again, the songwriting and vocals are what makes it great for me. An album like "Terrifyer" just works so well as an album, and I absolutely love the vocals. While Mieszko is an angry young man with a cause, this guy just sounds like his entire existence is unraveled, and he is completely at the end of his tether. The sense of desperation and frustrated, pent-up rage really just grabs me by the throat from first listen. Love this band!

Also, I've recently gotten into a band called Watchmaker, and their "Erased From The Memory of Man". Holy fuck! 
They really erase any doubt as to where Grindcore originated from. It is pretty much the most uncomprosingly pissed-off, brutal, ugly and chaotic mix of Crust-Punk, Black Metal riffs and sheer noise and Grind. Their vocalist also sounds like he's about the puke out his lungs any minute. No technical, guttural growls or piggy-vox here, no sir-ee... Just completely uninhibited, blind fury and utter, utter disgust with.. well, everything. He's just screaming his head off. Fantastic!


----------



## DeathRequest23 (Nov 19, 2008)

behemoth and cannibal corpse. Behemoth scares me and i love it.


----------



## forelander (Nov 20, 2008)

Loomer said:


> While Mieszko is an angry young man with a cause, this guy just sounds like his entire existence is unraveled, and he is completely at the end of his tether. The sense of desperation and frustrated, pent-up rage really just grabs me by the throat from first listen.





20 seconds in.


----------



## Manbient (Nov 20, 2008)

actually, i may change my answer to Swans. Early period.


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 20, 2008)

Meshuggah.


I don't think deathcore is brutal at all. All these breakdowns just make it sound stupid


----------



## Loomer (Nov 20, 2008)

forelander said:


> 20 seconds in.




My point exactly!


----------



## forelander (Nov 20, 2008)

Loomer said:


> My point exactly!



You know. I know. Everyone else needs to know


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> Napalm Death
> 
> You Suffer
> Seige of Power
> Both live the best way to experience them


 
I can't believe it took 9 pages before someone mentioned Napalm Death. Those guys were brutal back when being brutal was new and unusual.

Rock on!


----------



## Manbient (Nov 20, 2008)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I can't believe it took 9 pages before someone mentioned Napalm Death. Those guys were brutal back when being brutal was new and unusual.
> 
> Rock on!



Napalm Death was NOTHING in terms of sheer heaviness and brutality compared to early Swans. Swans were like this gigantic, slow, churning hate machine. This was filmed before ND had a demo out. 1986.


----------



## forelander (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy fucking sludge.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)

Manbient said:


> Napalm Death was NOTHING in terms of sheer heaviness and brutality compared to early Swans. Swans were like this gigantic, slow, churning hate machine. This was filmed before ND had a demo out. 1986.




That, was fucking terrible.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Nov 20, 2008)

Whitechapel
Suicide Silence
Impending Doom


----------



## Manbient (Nov 20, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> That, was fucking terrible.



You have no idea how much the modern metal scene owes to Swans. No swans, no neurosis, no isis, no cult of luna, and no sludge. Like all boundary stretching bands, of course nearly everybody will hate it. It's not really music for metal fans anyway, because it's not about how well the instruments are played, just about being crushed under heavy emotional weight.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly cannot stand Swaaannnzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I am a big fan of Godflesh, I know all about the "no Swans, no nothing" argument, I still can't be bothered with them. Boring.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)

Manbient said:


> You have no idea how much the modern metal scene owes to Swans. No swans, no neurosis, no isis, no cult of luna, and no sludge. Like all boundary stretching bands, of course nearly everybody will hate it. It's not really music for metal fans anyway, because it's not about how well the instruments are played, just about being crushed under heavy emotional weight.



Yeah, I get that . I just don't like that style of music. I can definitely see how they're innovators to heaviness in general, particularly with the atmosphere at least, but I couldn't listen to it in a million years.


----------



## Manbient (Nov 20, 2008)

elrrek said:


> I honestly cannot stand Swaaannnzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I am a big fan of Godflesh, I know all about the "no Swans, no nothing" argument, I still can't be bothered with them. Boring.



you make baby jesus cry


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2008)

elrrek said:


> I honestly cannot stand Swaaannnzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I am a big fan of Godflesh, I know all about the "no Swans, no nothing" argument, I still can't be bothered with them. Boring.


 
Yeah, same. To me, honestly, Justin Broadrick is synonymous with early Grind/sludge/heaviness. I mean honestly, a founder of Napalm Death, founder of Godflesh, and now jesu... seriously, everything the man touches turns to extreme gold...

Maybe he'd be interested in joining _my_ band... ...


----------



## halo56 (Nov 21, 2008)

im suprised that Suffocation was not the hands down winner here. Seeing as they pretty much are the measuring stick for the the brutal death metal genre.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2008)

Manbient said:


> You have no idea how much the modern metal scene owes to Swans.





Manbient said:


> It's not really music for metal fans anyway,


?? 

I'm just going to go "not a lot" To the frist statement based on what you're saying here.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 21, 2008)

imho

COUGHimpendingdoomCOUGH

oh and I don't know how I didn't see Dying Fetus in the first few pages.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't really dig the Swans, but can't deny their brutality.

Rock on!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 21, 2008)

Beneath the massacre.


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok i'm just throwing 5 out there in no particular order

1.ORIGIN
2.SEVERED

WOOPS ... LOL
2. SEVERED SAVIOUR
3.NECROPHAGIST
4.ODIOUS MORTEM
5.ABYSSMAL DAWN

Burial Within is pretty brutal lol


----------



## Manbient (Nov 21, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> ??
> 
> I'm just going to go "not a lot" To the frist statement based on what you're saying here.



why's that? I don't think i am being contradictory. Swans aren't the kind of music most metalheads would like, but their influence extends pretty far into modern metal (ie the sludgey, post-metal kinds of bands)


----------



## iown (Jan 31, 2009)

What about Impending Doom


----------



## liamh (Jan 31, 2009)

The naked brothers band...Fuck yeah..t3h br00talz
Goat the head are pretty full-on aswell


----------



## Harry (Jan 31, 2009)

I always thought the track This Godless Endeavor (from the album of the same name) was a pretty brutal song, despite not really using death growls.
It just seems to absolutely crush.


----------



## groph (Jan 31, 2009)

John, you have wicked taste.

Here's mine.

Devourment
Hate Eternal
Torsofuck
Abysmal Torment
Devourment
Incinerate
Defeated Sanity
Devourment
Mortician
Suffocation
Devourment
Vulvectomy


----------



## Tuned2F (Feb 1, 2009)

Most aggressive/punchy sound:
Meshuggah and the use of an 8 string is guaranteed win

Sludgiest:
White Chapel

Best Death Metal Vocals:
Bloodbath


Other bands:
Chimaira
Whats He Building in There
BTBAM
Glass Casket
A Black Rose Burial


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 1, 2009)

Tuned2F said:


> Sludgiest:
> White Chapel
> Other bands:
> Chimaira
> ...


I lol'd to death


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

^dito, definatly not a list i would choose from.
and as for meshuggah's 8 string stuff? Its boreing, repetitive and is complete shit


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and as for meshuggah's 8 string stuff? Its boreing, repetitive and is complete shit



I almost cried.


Necrophagist, Nile, Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 2, 2009)

Beneath The Massacre or Origin. Aborted is good too.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 2, 2009)

Origin is still winning.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 2, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Origin is still winning.


understandably

I dunno though, i kinda like origin more than I like origin.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

Brujeria
BROOOOOTAL


----------



## Sxe Represent (Mar 12, 2009)

u guys are retarded suffacion isnt even brutal compared to these band OK

XafbX
Liferuiner
A day to remember(sick BREAKDOWNS)
War of ages 
Salt the wound
Suicide silence
go check these out and get back to me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

Sxe Represent said:


> u guys are retarded suffacion isnt even brutal compared to these band OK
> 
> XafbX
> Liferuiner
> ...



I'm gonna let you into a secret... your post fails.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2009)

Sxe Represent said:


> u guys are retarded suffacion isnt even brutal compared to these band OK
> 
> XafbX
> Liferuiner
> ...



well theres the post which will invitably cause the end of this thread 

i really hope you are being sarcastic

good luck


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

Nile, Impending Doom and Gojira are all good calls.

my vote goes to Bloodbath though


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 12, 2009)

GAZA:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 12, 2009)

My band is kinda brutal


----------



## hairychris (Mar 12, 2009)

Sxe Represent said:


> u guys are retarded suffacion isnt even brutal compared to these band OK
> 
> XafbX
> Liferuiner
> ...



LOLWAT?



Tuned2F said:


> Sludgiest:
> White Chapel



Ever heard of shit like Eyehategod, Soilent Green (ok, more sort of grind but still sludge as fuck), Iron Monkey and other _really_ unpleasant stuff?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2009)

Sxe Represent said:


> u guys are retarded suffacion isnt even brutal compared to these band OK
> 
> XafbX
> Liferuiner
> ...



I'm going to assume these are generic, break-down breecore bands, since you point out breakdowns for one of the bands. Breakdowns =/= brutal. Also, if you want to speculate that we're mentally handicapped, it might help to spell Suffocation right, and also not use "u" in place of "you". I'm not generally a grammar nazi, but if you're going to call us retarded, at least try not to type like a 12 year old chick texting her friends.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2009)

i believe theres a quote at the start of cryptopsys once was not which is very appropriate here:

'and so it begins'


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll let you guys handle this. Keep it civil.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> I'll let you guys handle this. Keep it civil.



keep your unreasonable demands to yourself lol


----------



## petereanima (Mar 12, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> I'll let you guys handle this. Keep it civil.



sounds like "you may 'thank' Private Paula".


----------



## powergroover (Mar 12, 2009)

why the poll's choice is just origin ????


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 12, 2009)

PSYOPUS.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2009)

powergroover said:


> why the poll's choice is just origin ????



I thought the implication was clear enough


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 12, 2009)

whitechapel xD


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 12, 2009)

Gojira. The name sure fits the music.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 12, 2009)

Dethklok


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

Music wise - Devourment

Tone wise - Asphyx


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 12, 2009)

Probably Origin.


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Probably Origin.



Origin rules one of my favorite bands but I mean if you wanna talk brutal they're just tech.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

Guttural said:


> Origin rules one of my favorite bands but I mean if you wanna talk brutal they're just tech.



Tech and balls to walls hella heavy, listen to their song Antithesis off their album Antithesis. Pure win right there.


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Tech and balls to walls hella heavy, listen to their song Antithesis off their album Antithesis. Pure win right there.



Dont get me wrong im not denying the win. They're just as sick live. Im just saying as far as brutality they aren't the most "brutal" band in the world and thats what this thread is about.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

Guttural said:


> Dont get me wrong im not denying the win. They're just as sick live. Im just saying as far as brutality they aren't the most "brutal" band in the world and thats what this thread is about.



We dont have many choices in the poll anyways.


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> We dont have many choices in the poll anyways.



We got both types of music country and western. Someone get the quote and be cool now!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2009)

Guttural said:


> We got both types of music country and western. Someone get the quote and be cool now!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 13, 2009)

Brodequin is pretty brutal. They kind of have bree vocals, but they aren't breecore.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 13, 2009)

I like bree 

Surprised Anaal Nathrakh wasn't talked about much. The Codex Necro is some of the most insane shit ever recorded.
YouTube - Anaal Nathrakh - Pandemonic Hyperblast


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2009)

indeed they are totally insane


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 13, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> I like bree
> 
> Surprised Anaal Nathrakh wasn't talked about much. The Codex Necro is some of the most insane shit ever recorded.
> YouTube - Anaal Nathrakh - Pandemonic Hyperblast



I like them in certain bands, like ones that don't use a fuck ton of breakdowns  I love Amagortis, but their bree vocals aren't nearly as good as their regular death metal ones.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 13, 2009)

nah guys.

carnifex
whitechapel
annotations of an autopsy
impending doom

breakdowns=so br00tal!!


----------



## skeeballcore (Mar 13, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Brodequin is pretty brutal. They kind of have bree vocals, but they aren't breecore.




Brodequin are good dudes, one of my better friends in school dated the guitar player.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

> annotations of an autopsy



I know those dudes


----------



## atavism-dream (Mar 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know those dudes



EXTREMELY over rated band, i'm sick of hearing about them, they are nothing special and have legions of scene kid fans.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

I know, they're huge in America. but hey, some shit bands are nice guys.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorguts! ?

they just sound evil as fuck at times


----------



## ridealot100 (Mar 13, 2009)

Whitechapel ( vocals are hard to beat)
Ion Dissonance 
The Acacia Strain (their new album is so heavy) 
The new cattle decap. cd is INSANE to. 
Cant forget the Black Dahlia Murder

But yea Im going by strictly heavy. (low thunderous riffs that hit you in the chest followed up by pissed vocals) 

Oh and Conducting from the Grave is sick to!

And everyone needs to get the hell off the whole " these bands are scene blah blah" shit

Seriously.. Who cares if a certain crowd listens to a certain genre of music. You are only making it more of a scene by saying "I hate that band ebcause those kids listen to it " 

Sure there are a lot of shitty bands out there. but dont fucking judge bands by who listens to them. 

Youre just further destroying music. Everyone needs to just get over themselves and listen to what they want, and not care about what others have to think or say about it.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 13, 2009)

You do realise people do listen to what they want, it just happens to be, a lot of people don't like the bands that you are referring to?

Personally, I cannot stand a single band you have brought up. I don't listen to them to please people, and I don't not listen to them to please others either. Thats it. Don't instantly think that because people don't like the bands, it means theres a reason other than "I listened to it, and it sounded likes ass to me"



Anyway, back to the thread, Gorguts are definitely one of the most mental bands I've heard, sound more evil than a group of satanic witches being fisted by Glenn Benton, and to whoever said Dethklok....










.....WOULD YOU LIKE SOME COFFEE


----------



## ridealot100 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im not saying it in that way. ha. I realize people dont like certain bands. And thats their choice. Im just tired of hearing people bash them because scene kids follow them or whatever. 

And if you read what i previously posted over again, you would realize that I didnt in any way accuse anyone of not listening to a band because scene kids dont like them. I just stated that its really stupid to bash a band beacuse its mainstream or because scene kids like it. ha

Im not at all defending any band though really. haha. Annotations of an autopsy does nothing for me. ha.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2009)

indeed, personally i tend to not like the scene bands because i find their music to be pretty simple and without much substance and for them to be very image based - hence the 'scene' following. That said i do like whitechapel and deffinetly like BDM however after seeing Whitechapel all 'pogo' live on stage i find it hard to take them seriously.

Also the certain crowd that like x band will just move on to y band when y band are termed cooler that x band by metal hammer/kerrang or whatever equivilant you have wherever your from. 

Musically comparing whitechapel to gorguts is like comparing a lettuce leaf to a 24oz steak.


----------



## ridealot100 (Mar 13, 2009)

ha yea, chapel does some questionable things. And I really do agree with alot of the bands that are in that category playing very boring music. 

Im just tired of people making music all cliquey, and bashing on a different group.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree, people should like what they like and enjoy it. but generally on this site people tend to not like music just because they dont like it. Not because they dont want to be 'scene' which in itself is like the mirror of being 'scene' really.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 13, 2009)

skeeballcore said:


> Brodequin are good dudes, one of my better friends in school dated the guitar player.



Yeah man, and Chad is a sick fucking drummer. Funny enough, he also plays in a Metallica tribute band 



Nick said:


> Musically comparing whitechapel to gorguts is like comparing a lettuce leaf to a 24oz steak.



Exactly, because pussies eat salad and real men eat steak 

But I really hate all the x-core bands, and most of their fans are fucking annoying. I won't go so far as to say ALL scene kids are pretentious assholes, but a good chunk of them are. Some of the guys into it in this thread seem pretty cool though, so whatever. Just don't try to put that shit on in my car


----------



## willyman101 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can I say Trigger the Bloodshed?
I find them hard to put up with for too long despite their songs are like a minute and a half long. Not that they're bad... just unrelenting.


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2009)

trigger the bloodshed have some pretty good songs. people will probably label them 'another shite deathcore band' because they are young but i quite enjoy some of their tracks. They are unrelenting though and i wouldnt listen to them for more than 15 mins lol.

the gravity blast breakdown thing at the start of one of their songs is fucking insane and they guy pulled it off flawlessly live.


----------



## willyman101 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nick said:


> trigger the bloodshed have some pretty good songs. people will probably label them 'another shite deathcore band' because they are young but i quite enjoy some of their tracks. They are unrelenting though and i wouldnt listen to them for more than 15 mins lol.
> 
> the gravity blast breakdown thing at the start of one of their songs is fucking insane and they guy pulled it off flawlessly live.



The Defiled? I couldn't believe my ears when I heard that. I thought it must have been programmed...
The double bass on Retribution is pretty fucking sick too. All this and he's only about 16 or 17 now.


----------



## Guttural (Mar 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah man, and Chad is a sick fucking drummer. Funny enough, he also plays in a Metallica tribute band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geniusreply


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 14, 2009)

Nick said:


> trigger the bloodshed have some pretty good songs. people will probably label them 'another shite deathcore band' because they are young but i quite enjoy some of their tracks. They are unrelenting though and i wouldnt listen to them for more than 15 mins lol.
> 
> the gravity blast breakdown thing at the start of one of their songs is fucking insane and they guy pulled it off flawlessly live.



I dunno, I can't stand Trigger the Bloodshed because I saw them supporting Meshuggah and they were terrible... their sound was so awful that all I could hear was double bass and screams.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 14, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I dunno, I can't stand Trigger the Bloodshed because I saw them supporting Meshuggah and they were terrible... their sound was so awful that all I could hear was double bass and screams.



Haha, ditto. I was at the Manchester show and I could see their hands doing all sorts of aerobics but all I could hear was static  Meshuggah's sound quality was pretty poor as well I thought. I've checked Trigger the Bloodshed out since though and thought they were alright.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have seen alot of death metal bands live and all I can say is SUFFOCATION is the heavist most brutal band I have heard. You have to see them live to believe it.


----------



## Necropedophile (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk what genre this is over, whether all or death metal, but most of mine are from porngrind and slam.
Cemetery Rapist
Devourment
Inhuman Dissiliency
Deicide (old)
Gut
Cock and Ball Torture
Cephalotripsy
Decapitated
Nile
Lividity
Amputated
Abominable Putridity
well i could go on forever...but my top pick is either Cemetery Rapist or Devourment or GUT


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 30, 2009)

Mark. A said:


> Dude, Cattle Decapitation suck mega ass, and they're not brutal



woah,thats a ridicoulous statement.Josh Elmore is a fucking amazing guitarist.that whole band is fantastic.and they're not brutal?wtf?im not even touching that one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

the most brutal band on Earth are Daphne + Celeste


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 30, 2009)

BRUJERIA!!!


----------



## Mazzakazza (Mar 30, 2009)

Meshuggah, Nile, Cryptopsy


----------



## Panterica (Mar 30, 2009)

Darkfuneral



Imdeathcore said:


> BRUJERIA!!!



i second that
Brujerzimo was fucking Heeeeeeeeavy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

DeathShred1 said:


> I have seen alot of death metal bands live and all I can say is SUFFOCATION is the heavist most brutal band I have heard. You have to see them live to believe it.



Suffocation is awesome. I was just listening to Infecting the Crypts.


----------



## Hoj0 (Mar 31, 2009)

GOJIRAAAAAA 

Yes, I know, It's been said already, but hell... they are brootal as fuck


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 31, 2009)

Vital Remains, Origin, Nile. 

Heavy, Fast, Brutal 
All of them


----------



## minutka_square (Apr 28, 2009)

tokio hotel


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

i need someone to explain 2 things to me.

1. why is origin the ONLY option for the poll?
2. why did i bitch about it and still vote???


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

i would have vote to for origin


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

i like how one origin is beating the other. 

is that omnipresence???


----------



## defchime (Apr 28, 2009)

y the fuck would you start this thread.........

but hers my favorite brutalssss...in no order

abysmal torment, origin, necrophagist, cephalic carnage, suffocation....i could go for hours but theres no point


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i like how one origin is beating the other.
> 
> is that omnipresence???


  yeah i saw that and laughed like what!!!??? Origin is brutal...but no no no ORIGIN is BRUTAL let me tell you


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2009)

nile and SYL kthanx


----------



## Variant (Apr 28, 2009)

minutka_square said:


> tokio hotel



 Boy, did their fifteen minutes run up pretty quick or what! Almost forgot they even existed. We can only hope the same for the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

ooh, thats a tough poll...but I am going to have to go with Origin


----------



## InsertNameHere (Jul 1, 2009)

Rose Funeral

"Under A Godless Sky"

"Sledgehammer Facelift"

They're pretty brutal.... haven't heard any band that's really scared me with any lyrics though...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

note to self: that was a stupid bump


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 1, 2009)

Tiny tim!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c71RCAyLS1M&NR=1

It just doesn't get heavier then tiny tim.


(whats with all the epic bumps?)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> 1. why is origin the ONLY option for the poll?



Cause they're the most brutal, obviously.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

personally I think it's between Beneath The Massacre and Ion Dissonance.


----------



## DemiseJosh (Jul 1, 2009)

Demise of all reason LOL 

Ummmm

Beneath the massacre
The contortionist 
Cannibal corpse 
Suffocation

Fuck and ion dissonance too!!

And

VEIL OF MAYA!!!!!Goto love them


----------



## defchime (Jul 1, 2009)

what the fuck does brutal mean anymore? i hear people say hardcore is brutal. 

theres no way of saying one band is brutaler than the next, is there some kind of brutal scale that measures brutality? No band is more brutal than the other because no 2 bands (good bands) are the same.

ps. cannibal corpse is good but they are the most overrated band in death metal...they need to give to spotlight to someone else like defeated sanity, disgorge, spawn of posession, severed savior...like corpse grinder said he writes lyrics he thinks are funny, meanwhile theres bands that are better structured and have stronger and more meaningful lyrical content. But cannibal corpse is still okay...okay but very very overrated


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

defchime said:


> theres no way of saying one band is brutaler than the next, is there some kind of brutal scale that measures brutality?



yes there is, the br00taLoMeTeR.


----------



## Ziltoid (Jul 1, 2009)

Disfiguring the Goddess win lots of br00t4l points.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 1, 2009)

BROOTAL-ness is measured in tiny tims.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok. Everyone who posted in this thread should be embarrased of themselves.

Not one mention of the gods of brutal? The creators of speed, death, and terror?

Where is SLAYER in this thread?

I just read through ALL of these posts.

I know, I know, maybe they don't qualify under death/grind/brutal/whatever you want to call it core. But nobody is more brutal, live or recorded. All brutality goes through SLAYER!

Ok, end rant. If I must pick some out of the catagory y'all are in here then I say:

Napalm Death
Morbid Angel
Deicide

The newer stuff in this vein hasn't done anything new for years.

Dillinger is sick but I don't put em in this catagory, nor do I put Meshuggah here. Not sure why, maybe their just not as morbid or something.

But I guess my vote will go for...hmmm...

maybe...

Origin?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 1, 2009)

...

tiny...

...tim

...


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ...
> 
> tiny...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jul 2, 2009)

Suicide Silence, Behemoth, Origin and SYL get my votes.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 2, 2009)

^

Tie...knee...Tim...


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 2, 2009)

Origin.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## alilcluless (Jul 4, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Where is SLAYER in this thread?
> 
> So true!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fler (Jul 5, 2009)

Jakob.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

I love watching people seemingly get mad at this thread.


----------



## Axel (Jul 5, 2009)

omentremor said:


> Wanted to get a collection of bands that are the heaviest, brutalist, sick bands on the planet. Thinking of turning this into a poll out of most common names. Not really interested in 'who started the genre' etc. Just the heaviest. Mine would be
> Beneath the Massacre
> Aborted
> Nile
> ...



I'm a little confused because you say heaviest, then brutalist then heaviest again. 

I think the majority of the death metal bands mentioned may be brutal and/or fast, but when it comes to being "heavy" I'd say bands like Cult of Luna, Floor, Torche, and Lord Mantis etc win hands down.


----------



## Dr Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

Nearly 40 pages in & only one or 2 mentions of Odious Mortem. IMO they are the same "whirlwind" style of teh brootlez as Origin. I love Origin but OM are just that little bit more chaotic & techy. Gotta love the insane sweeping of Origin tho, WEEEDILIWOOOO WEEEDILIWOOOOO x9000bpm, count me in.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 5, 2009)

Back to back, Origin's latest vs Anaal Nathrakh's latest?

AN get my vote... Not as fast/tech, but definitely more brutal.


----------



## B36arin (Jul 5, 2009)

Bloodbath get my vote


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 5, 2009)

The whole "br00tal" thing is a joke. The key is to be brutal while making good music; ie. Lykathea Aflame.


----------



## scorch15 (Jul 6, 2009)

BEHEMOTH and MORBID ANGEL


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

Bloodbath yes!


----------



## liamh (Jul 6, 2009)

Bloodbath makes me baby-hungry.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

EEEEEEEETURRRRRRRRRRN


----------



## ire_works (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd like to change my vote from Origin 






















to ORIGIN.







please.


----------



## terrorb3thyname (Aug 24, 2009)

Misericordiam
Devourment

Misericordiam
Devourment

hell yes.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2009)

steve777 said:


> In my opinion, Strapping Young Lad is unrivaled in this department. "City" will forever remain on my "Top 10 Metal Albums Ever Released" list.



Can't forget the Alien material either. Its a little less brutal, but 100% more insane.

"And self-control is something I've learned...
But don't think I won't do it,
Don't you EVER forget;
If you want crazy...
IF YOU WANT FUCKING CRAZY...
I'll SHOW YOU HOW TO BE CRAZY

FUCK YOU!!!!"

Kind of the mindset for that whole album right there...


----------



## jerry424 (Aug 24, 2009)

Belphegor
Behemoth


----------



## built4sin (Aug 24, 2009)

cattle decapitation GORE NOT CORE!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha, I came to vote Origin even before seeing the poll options. Post-Nihility Decapitated is also brutal as fuck, but I prefer their groovier riffs in Nihility.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 24, 2009)

Discharge


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 24, 2009)

Dillinger Escape plan are pretty damn brutal and a lot crazier than most Death metal acts at times. They get my vote!


----------



## Vstro (Aug 24, 2009)

Aborted gets my vote


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, seriously a lot of this thread is WAY off 

first, the heaviest form of metal is funeral doom.

second the most extreme band is probably anaal nathrakh

third, well as for "brutal" bands, stop saying weak tech death bands like necrophagist.
and grindcore? lol


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 24, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> as for "brutal" bands, stop saying weak tech death bands like necrophagist.



 & 

Irate (RIP) was pretty fucking brutal, one of the only hardcore bands I could actually listen to. Dying Fetus of course used to be brutal... until their last couple drummers started shitting on the groove with Roddy and Longstreth-type monotonous shit.


----------



## Black Light (Aug 24, 2009)

Heaviest? Anything that falls under the goregrind genre. Is it good music? No. Is it the most insane form of audio? Yes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 24, 2009)

Black Light said:


> Heaviest? Anything that falls under the goregrind genre. Is it good music? No. Is it the most insane form of audio? Yes.



I agree


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2009)

In terms of all out brutality anyways...

Cannibal Corpse
Behemoth
Nile
Aborted
Cryptopsy
Origin
Job For A Cowboy
Dying Fetus
Panzerchrist
Emperor (final album)
Circle of Dead Children

+1 on the Necrophagist sentiments. Not saying they're bad, but 'brutal' is the last thing that comes to mind. They're cool but not really heavy or brutal to me at all. Same goes for most of those bands like Born of Osiris or Veil of Maya. Some cool licks but don't sound heavy whatsoever to my ears. Although part of it may be the production.


----------



## Looneygah1 (Aug 24, 2009)

SUICIDE SILENCE!
WHITECHAPEL!


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Electric Wizard
Black Sheep Wall


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 27, 2009)

Looneygah1 said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE!
> WHITECHAPEL!



Cute...but WRONG


But it's okay..Jesus and I still love you.


----------



## Froception (Sep 7, 2009)

It's too broader question to answer really. 

Modern Styles of metal.....
Impending Doom
Whitechapel
The Acacia Strain
Job For A Cowboy
Beneath The Massacre

Traditional styles of metal.....
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
Pantera
Death
Slayer

There are some gutteral bands in the underground like Misericordium (think they broke up) etc who have amazing vocal capacities to make them more brutal than any band. It depends if we're talking about riffage, or Vocals or lyrical content to determine the brutality factor. 

I guess if you were to witness a Slipknot concert or see a band who makes people intimidated thru stage presence then that would also be classified as brutal. Too many bands to name in this thread.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 7, 2009)

Forgive me for saying so, as the most brutal shit I listen to is probably Necrophagist, but Job For A Cowboy? Seriously? aren't they like... universally recognized as a joke? they're like the Attack Attack of death metal haha


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I like Job For A Cowboy 
I don't think comparing them to Attack Attack is fair. Especially their last album was awesome imho


----------



## hairychris (Sep 7, 2009)

OK.. going left-field here:





1000BPM speedcore. It's kind of fun in a fucked up fashion. Brutal, though.


----------



## DestroyMankind (Dec 3, 2009)

Guttural secrete..enough said


----------



## Gitte (Dec 3, 2009)

beneath the massacre


----------



## moreNapalmplz (Dec 7, 2009)

Decapitated Dying Fetus, Aborted, Vital Remains, Suffocation and Deicide


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2009)

Ouch, 11 pages and no mention of Obituary or Autopsy? Not cool at all.....

Seriously though, Obituary and Autopsy are some seriously heavy old school death metal bands that sound like a fully-equipped navy destroyer being dropped on your head....

Also props to mentions of the following:

Suffocation

Decrepit Birth

Deeds of Flesh

Cattle Decapitation (though I get flak for this, To Serve Man was pretty out there)

Opeth (to some degree anyways. listen to Deliverance and songs like Wreath, title track, and Master's Apprentices are the heaviest standard tuning songs I've ever heard. Great proof that you don't have to go to drop ZZZ to achieve brutality)

Bloodbath (well as you can tell I'm a Mikael Akerfeldt fan boy, but w/e. Fathomless Mastery is some seriously heavy riffs)

Morbid Angel

Exhumed (dinnertime in the morgue is a great song  )

Meshuggah

Also Carcass needs to be mentioned here. Anything pre-Heartwork just pwns.....

I'll also add Pestilence while I'm at it.... Out of the body is pretty damn heavy imo


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Dec 8, 2009)

*MALIGNANCY BITCHES!*
LISTEN TO THEM NOW IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD THEM...7 STRING SICKNESS
"inhuman grotesqueries" is their newest release and it's disgusting


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Dec 9, 2009)

Looneygah1 said:


> SUICIDE SILENCE!
> WHITECHAPEL!



Wow this makes me want to kill myself. And yes, ORIGIN is easily the most brutal/tech band I've head. However Necrophagist and the like_(Anata etc.)_ is much better in every way that is meaningful_(read music that is a pleasant to listen to)_.

Yeah so i just listen to *MALIGNANCY* and I call bollocks on that. Sure they have chops but that's it. I've heard deathcore that sounded better. Care to enlighten us as to why you like them...? Oh and you better say teh drumz because everything else was rubhish


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Dec 9, 2009)

the guy that plays guitar for that band is one of the tightest chopping brutal guitar players i've ever heard, and on top of that when he's playing live look out if your in the front row cause he all over the place and yet still remains spot on. what don't you like about them? you've admitted they "have chops" and you like the drummer...what's the problem. they're pushing brutal death metal without putting faggy predictable "oh shit" breakdowns everywhere...to me when i think brutal i think about bands like cinerary, disgorge, devourment, sect of execration, retch, goratory...not technical shit. i love technical music but the intent to me isn't to be totally brutal therefore can't be included into speaks of "the most brutal band ever". IMO


----------



## SikTh (Dec 9, 2009)

Origin!! Necrophagist and Dying Fetus are also pretty brutal.


----------



## Nats (Dec 9, 2009)

zimbloth is right. necrophagist's production is waaaaaaaaaaay too clean & clear to sound brutal


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 9, 2009)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'll also add Pestilence while I'm at it.... Out of the body is pretty damn heavy imo


Those guys are sick! I was just listening to Spheres the other day wondering where they are now. Killer grooves and unexpected changes. Very cool, though I don't know if they were ever the Most Brutal.


----------



## avenger (Dec 9, 2009)

I do enjoy some severed saviour... brutality is law!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 9, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Those guys are sick! I was just listening to Spheres the other day wondering where they are now. Killer grooves and unexpected changes. Very cool, though I don't know if they were ever the Most Brutal.




Well I suppose it depends upon how you define brutal. Then again I've never really defined brutal by how low one tunes or how many notes they can cram into a seconds worth of music.
Still bands like Obituary define heaviness and brutality for me. They have very few 'fast' songs, but goddamn if they don't kick my ass every time I listen to 'em.....


Edit:
Just listened to Origin for the first time and my thoughts are......I dunno. I was bored in some parts, but they have this great sound so I can't dislike them. They're brutal as hell though, I give you that.


----------



## nihilist (Dec 9, 2009)

This is pretty brutal


----------



## datalore (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, if I adopt the definitions of heavy versus brutal specified in a previous post (they seem kind of arbitrary, but I'll play along), I think Buried at Sea might be the heaviest and Converge might be most brutal, IMO.



Emotionally, I think Neurosis might be the heaviest.


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't believe none of you guys have mentioned Johnny Cash.

He beats all these bands by a mile, and by himself, too.


----------



## Eca (Apr 21, 2010)

The Berzerker is the moust brutal band I have ever heard, and IM not just saying that, this guys make cannibal corpse sound like cinderella.
Sanatorium's singers is brutal, but nat brutal enougth ti make the rest of the band cout, check em' out.


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 21, 2010)

when i hear brutal i think of rose funeral because of vocals/lyrics (mostly the resting sonata though).
then i think of other bands mentioned like behemoth and aborted and whatnot..
imma check out SYL now though.
also might as well throw whitechapel in there.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Erm Brutal would be Cannibal Corpse and Whitechapel IMO, they both have that "sledgehammer" factor

I feel that the br00tal-o-meter should be measured in Sledgehammers on a scale of 0-10 closest to 2 decimal points

For example...

Werzels:- 0.97 Sledgehammers

SYL:- 7.45 Sledgehammers and so on...


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Apr 21, 2010)

glad i seen SYL a bunch of times on the first couple of pages. SYL gets my vote.


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 21, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> Strapping Young Lad, no one else can blend melody, good tunes and heavy tones and still sound like the heaviest thing ever and don't need to growl


----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 21, 2010)

Way back in this thread I put Origin. But as of hearing Paradogma I now will have to go with Hour of Penance.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> when i hear brutal i think of rose funeral because of vocals/lyrics (mostly the resting sonata though).
> then i think of other bands mentioned like behemoth and aborted and whatnot..
> imma check out SYL now though.
> also might as well throw whitechapel in there.



Rose Funeral?....Really?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 21, 2010)

Origin, hands down.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mortician


----------



## Hamatha (Apr 21, 2010)

Hrmmm for me it'd be.. Disfiguring the Goddess, then Beneath the Massacre, and shortly after Cryptopsy (old). But Disfiguring the Goddess Definitely takes the Cake here.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hamatha said:


> Hrmmm for me it'd be.. Disfiguring the Goddess, then Beneath the Massacre, and shortly after Cryptopsy (old). But Disfiguring the Goddess Definitely takes the Cake here.



You could at least post something that isn't scene in any way.


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 21, 2010)

Decapitated is pretty fucking brutal.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 21, 2010)

nobody is going to mention ahab?


oh and dethklok. cause someone had to say it


----------



## -One- (Apr 22, 2010)

I really want to say Strapping Young Lad.
Tell me _Rape Song_ isn't the most brutal thing you've ever heard.

Suicide Silence really kicks you in the fucking brain through a good car stereo with subwoofers, too. Gotta love the drum mix.


----------



## Nats (Apr 22, 2010)

emmure


----------



## clintsal (Apr 22, 2010)

Anaal Nathrakh - Screaming of the Unborn

and the intro to Do Not Speak:

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face. Forever."


----------



## avenger (Apr 22, 2010)

PostOrganic said:


> Way back in this thread I put Origin. But as of hearing Paradogma I now will have to go with Hour of Penance.


I was just gonna post that, must have missed it in the thread.

I really dont see how alot of these bands are brutal. You have some typical death metal bands and then the core "br00talz" but not many truly brutal bands (ther have been a few).

For actual brutality I would go with Hour of Penance, Severed Saviour type stuff.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 22, 2010)

I find it quite funny that we have alot of teh brutalz bands here in Scandinavia when our languages are among the least brutal in the world 

Especially the Norwegian language, but Finnish and Swedish is pretty hilarious too.. Hearing a guy speak some of those then go teh brutalz...


----------



## failshredder (Apr 22, 2010)

Origin. Srsly. Also, fuck this -core shit that is not brutal at all. Sledgehammer factor != brutal. Corpse is brutal for different reasons.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 22, 2010)

Defeated Sanity
Gorguts
Disgorge
Ulcerate
Condemned


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 22, 2010)

Fucking Cryptopsy. Fuck the new school, Cryptopsy put both Canada, and disgusting vocals on the map. That's either my opinion, or a real fucking fact.

Some of the bullshit in this thread makes my fucking grandmother look like George Fisher.


Also, Implosive Disgorgence. Heaviest thing ever.




Metal Ken said:


> Deicide does rule. Serpents of the light! \m/



+1


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 22, 2010)

I still think Aborted is one of the most brutal things i've heard. I love them.


----------



## stryker1800 (Apr 23, 2010)

God Speed You! Black Emperor, not brutal in the same sense as what every one is mentioning but i think its brootal in its own right.


----------



## elrrek (Apr 23, 2010)

Why is this thread still going when it has been decided a number of times that the answer is Origin?

Even if you don't agree the answer is Origin.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 23, 2010)

stryker1800 said:


> God Speed You! Black Emperor, not brutal in the same sense as what every one is mentioning but i think its brootal in its own right.





To me, bands like GY!BE and Mono are far more intense than 99.99% of 'br00tal' bands.


----------



## stryker1800 (Apr 23, 2010)

agreed, not to mention GY!BE's drummer is fucking crazy.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 23, 2010)

Converge

/thread


----------



## avenger (Apr 23, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> Fucking Cryptopsy. Fuck the new school, Cryptopsy put both Canada, and disgusting vocals on the map. That's either my opinion, or a real fucking fact.
> 
> *Some of the bullshit in this thread makes my fucking grandmother look like George Fisher.*
> 
> ...


 I deem this statement true.


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 23, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Converge
> 
> /thread



 A core band cannot possibly be the most brutal. At least I hope not.

Anyone mention Lykathea Aflame? They have to be up there.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 23, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> Anyone mention *Lykathea Aflame*? They have to be up there.



Favorite band of all time for me, personally.

As much as there are many other bands with more musical merit, Defeated Sanity has to be the most brutal band ever.


----------



## Nats (Apr 24, 2010)

awww i got neg repped cause someone took my emmure post as serious


----------



## worC (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone heard the latest Tony Danza stuff? It's some of the heaviest music I've heard in a while.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 24, 2010)

Nats said:


> awww i got neg repped cause someone took my emmure post as serious



First, it most likely has a lot to do with your avatar, any joke you post is going to look like a troll.

I'm probably going to start neg repping you and others for being to lazy to use uppercase letters but the guy who negged you for your Emmure comment is a bit of a dick sometimes and the idea that anyone would neg any suggestion or take any suggestion in this thread too seriously is silly. Look at the poll, look at my post earlier in the thread, some people take shit way too serious sometimes. 

*Here's another warning to everyone who has forgotten, giving neg rep to someone based on different taste is not permitted and considered rep abuse.*

To finish this post, I'm sure there are some people who think Emmure is ear rape, what's the question again? Think about it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2010)

Carcass
Napalm Death
Strapping Young Lad
Fear Factory
The Faceless
Origin
Divine Heresy


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 25, 2010)

The most brutal band on earth is Dethklok. People die from hearing their music, and those who survive are driven insane and kill the other survivors.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The most brutal band on earth is Dethklok. People die from hearing their music, and those who survive are driven insane and kill the other survivors.



hahah was going to say this but stopped myself for unknown reasons  im still trying to find the clip where the producer hears murmaider for the first time... THATS brutal hahah


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 25, 2010)

are we able to call bands like Torsofuck and Katalepsy "brutal" or are they trying too hard at it? 

example:


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 25, 2010)

13point9 said:


> hahah was going to say this but stopped myself for unknown reasons  im still trying to find the clip where the producer hears murmaider for the first time... THATS brutal hahah


 
I think this is it

Adult Swim Video : Metalocalypse : Mermaider


----------



## mrhankey87 (Apr 25, 2010)

Suffocation, Morbid Angel, Nile, Behemoth.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely Defeated Sanity. I was pretty sure with Psalms of the Moribund, but with their new album out now, it's settled.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 29, 2010)

NECROPHAGIST
NECROPHAGIST
NECROPHAGIST
NECROPHAGIST
NECROPHAGIST


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 29, 2010)

Finally, this thread reaches the point where it needs to go away.


----------

